# Lighting Questions



## corpsman8404 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey guys im currently starting a planted tank. I haven't actually filled it up with plants but I have a few questions concerning LED lighting before I get started.

*Current Setup *
*Tank*: 30LX18HX12D
*Filter*: Ehiem 2217 With Do Aqua Lily Pipes
*Substrate*: ADA Power Sand as first layer and ADA Amazonia as the second.
*CO2*: ADA Advanced CO2 Kit.
*Lights*: Single Finnex FugeRay Planted+.

So my question is, do you think I can grow Medium-High light plants with this? or should I get an additional fixture?

If I need an additional fixture should I get another Fugeray Planted+ or maybe a Finnex Ray 2?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi there,

As with anything aquarium related, there are several factors besides watts vs. gallons. You need to look at the beam angle and how the light disperses across the tank. How much of that is ultimately reaching the bottom?

I have a 24" tall tank and I tried the Finnex Ray 2 fixture- ended up sending it back. I can't remember clearly since it's been a couple years but I think I did not like how the light scattered upward more than down into the tank. Lit up my dining room but not so much the tank.

I just bought an LED fixture from BuildMyLED.com. They're more costly and it took two tries to find the one I liked but I love what I have now- and I only needed one fixture. They let you customize the beam angle, factoring in tank depth, and they have a knowledge staff to chat with.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

If that is a 29 gallon tank and 18" deep?
I don't think it will provide high light.
Are there PAR ratings for that fixture?


----------



## bkkebi (Apr 25, 2014)

I would request a par reading from the company and determine if that would work for you. Anything over 50 par consider high light and require co2.


----------



## krissy (Jun 3, 2014)

Sorry but the finnex planted plus is no good imo. 

Buildmyled.com lights although expensive are the best lights I've ever used.. better than t5ho imo. I used to love my t5ho until I tried bml......

The finner planted plus was crap. Provided medium pars at best....

Maybe if you had 2 x Fixtures of finnex planted plus, it'll be better....


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I always recommend people get something quite strong but dimmable. That way, you can have however much light you want. From barely bright enough to grow java moss to the surface of the sun and everything in between. RapidLED and BuildmyLED are good choices.


----------



## krissy (Jun 3, 2014)

I am commenting because I have both Finnex FugeRay Planted+ and BML. The BML blows the planted plus out of the water. 

IMO, the planted plus provides low to medium lights. I am using the 10k bml. aLTHOUGH more expensive, its night and day.


EDIT, i didnt realize i already commented on this post! HAHA.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

I will say for comercial fixtures the BML seems to be the best. But you can do better if you build your own with Cree or Phillips LED's and save some money as well.


----------



## kyubi9tail (Jun 16, 2012)

ive check the website n man, so many option.. which do u consider the best option for planting? thanx


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

Personaly I believe DIY LED's offer unlimited options at a fraction of the cost of most quality commercial fixtures. But for commercial fixtures the Build Your Own LED offer the best options. There only drawback is if you know which LED's to select that will balance between plant growth and appearance to your personal preferences. With DIY this is less of an issue as you change the spectrum with only inesting in a couple more LED's if you dislike the spectrum rather being stuck with something your not 100% happy with.


----------



## Mumford (Feb 21, 2013)

Although it's not a DIY solution, you could check out the current satellite plus pro led light. It's dimable and pretty strong so it might fit the bill for you


----------

